# Does your DH/DP baby-wear?



## mamaboss (Jul 23, 2008)

I ask because my DH refuses to. I have tried countless times to sell him on the perks and benefits (you hold our baby AND have the use of both hands!!) but nope. He won't even try. Just wondering if this is your experience too.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

he sure does -- happily!

although he prefers a structured-type carrier. he's worn a pouch sling, but he's never tried our ring slings (i think he just finds them too confusing to adjust).


----------



## Lazurii (Apr 1, 2011)

Mine does, but he prefers a mei tai because it's easier and faster and more masculine...somehow...

Oh, when the kids are young he uses a Moby-type wrap, but it's a dark blue. He knows it's not politically correct, but he just doesn't like feminine color schemes if he's going to wear the baby.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine does. Probably more than me







He's usually the one who wears her when we go out. He has used a wrap a ring sling and an SSC. I think at the moment he prefers the SSC but he loved the wraps when she was smaller.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine does too. When DD was a baby, he wore her in my hot pink Moby.







That was back when the Moby was his only option though. Since we bought an Ergo (and then a Boba) that's all he's worn her in. He wears her much less often than I do though...I still wear her every day, and he wears her like maybe once a month.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

all the time and usually more than me. i remember when we first had her we would fight over who got to wear her lol


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

my ex never ever ever wore either of ours sons


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

mu hubby does quite a lot. he has his own pouch sling but he prefers the woven wrap or mei tai. he also uses a stretchy wrap when our kids are very wee. i'd say that the only reason he doesn't wear the kid(s) as much as I do is because he's not with them all day like me.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Dh does, and he loves it. He HATES strollers because he cant do down steps, has to pack it in the car, and feels silly pushing a baby around. He has chosen babywearing as an alternative.


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep! I got a denim carrier so that he'd be more comfortable wearing it. With DD, we both wore her, and would take turns if we were out for awhile shopping, etc. He preferred the carrier to pushing around the stroller, especially while she was small.


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I am pregnant with our first, so i don't know for sure, but my husband plans to babywear. He's even tried on various carriers, after looking through and selecting the type he prefers (ssc), and decided he wants an ergo performance. So we will get that for him, and the few I want for me







When we were babysitting our nephew as a baby, he kept commenting how he wished we had a carrier to use, and how much easier it would be







I have him totally sold on the idea.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

we don't wear the toddler so much these days, but dh did wear her a whole lot when dd was younger. she went to work with him till she was 6 mos old, and he wore her most of her waking hours in the moby. it was the only way to keep her happy. a friend also gave him a big backpack frame carrier and once he had to work on the pasture, so he wore dd while he spread grass seed on the whole field. he'll also wear her now when he has to do farm stuff and can't rely on her not to get into trouble unsupervised.


----------



## AnkaJones (Jul 21, 2011)

While baby wearing was initially more my thing, as the baby has gotten heavier he's been wearing him more and more. He started out with a ring sling, which he found easy to use and intuitive. I started using the Moby because the weight was distributed easier; it took him a bit longer becasue the Moby is kind of intimidating with all the wrapping, but now he loves it. We also have a structured carrier, but we almost never use it (dunno why).

Anka


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## guatemama1 (Mar 10, 2011)

More than I do at this point ... He faves the Moby & he can do it by himself and everything. I'm impressed. In fact I put his pic up in a baby-wearing picture contest  - He's the one with orange-strapped mei tai in the market scene .... !! 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215531718507061.52001.112811102112457


----------



## mamaboss (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it is AWESOME that all these dads are wearing their babies! I convinced DH to try it and of course DS loved it and fell asleep cuddled up to daddy almost instantly.







I think he's sold! At least at home... next I'll have to get him to do it in public. He thinks he looks silly. Honestly, and I told him of course, it totally ups his attractiveness for me. I'm so glad he tried it!!


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness mamaboss! What a cute photo!

I'm glad that your DH decided to give it a try and loved it! And your carrier is suitably "masculine" I would say! You can tell your DH that most women think a man with a baby is very sexy!

My DH does wear DS (although we wear him less now that he's a toddler). When DS was smaller he'd use the ring sling, but mostly we've used the Ergo. DH will not wear the wrap (even though I bought a blue gypsy mamma so that he would! I totally would have gotten a different pattern otherwise). I think DH likes the Ergo because it is comfy, easy to use and maybe more "manly"??


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

He is less likely to do so than I am, but he does wear them- especially as they get older. His favorite carrier is a preschool size carrier I made because the straps- while padded like an SSC, can cross across his chest then he threads them through loops on the side like an onbu- no need to reach behind to deal with straps. He isn't likely to reach for a ring sling, but will use a Moby with a tiny baby if they are fussy.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

He's tried a couple times, but it's really hard on him. And ds3 would not have gone for it at all. He was the kind of baby who flipped out with anyone but me from the moment he was born. Even having dh hold him every night while I got ready for bed resulted in massive meltdowns.

I'll probably get him to try again with this baby.


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

DH didn't wear DS until I got a Boba, and has only done it once so far, but I think that he will do it more. He had no interest in wearing the wrap...but I think that he was just intimidated by it than anything else. We just got the Boba, so we will see how it goes - so far so good!


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

The trick is in the DARTH VADER baby carrier I got DH for is bday lol







In the beginning, I wore her more, but he occasionally wore her when we shopped in the ergo with infant insert. Honestly, he wears her almost every time we go out in his Darth Vader carrier, and I am free to do whatever shopping we need to get done. DD falls asleep on him a lot and I find she seems less comfortable on me and she tries to nurse to fall asleep. She also walks full time now, so I haven't really had occasion to wear her. She just sits in the cart usually or, rarely, I wear her in a sling on my hip.


----------



## KateDavies45 (Nov 2, 2010)

DH absolutely refuses to baby wear...I've tried to convince him how much easier it is to do things with DD when she's in the carrier but no. After some prodding he finally said that it's because he likes actually holding her when they do things together, not wearing her like a "squirmy backpack". Eh, to each their own I guess.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

My DH wouldnt until we got our Boba. Now he will, and he says it makes him feel really proud =)


----------



## guatemama1 (Mar 10, 2011)

These pics are awesome!!!


----------



## Katarianna (Jul 3, 2011)

My husband wouldn't wear one until he realized he could play video games while the baby slept in it. Then he was all for it. He usually uses the Ergo because he finds it faster and easier to use. He adjusts it before he leaves the house so he can just put the baby straight into it.


----------



## meb2 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm pregnant with our first right now, but DP keeps saying that he ABSOLUTELY REFUSES to wear the baby in a carrier.  So I guess I just get to be the one that snuggles that baby all day


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

DS has tried on our Moby, and got all sad/frustrating looking at how complicated it was, but he was definately game. He also tried on the hotsling I have here, and enjoyed that a lot more, but unfortunately it's not the right size, so I'm trying to sell it, and the one that is -my- size, won't be his size. After baby is a bit older we'll have to take a look at a more structured sling, because I can ttoally see him being the primary BW'er like many of you said, as long as I can find a 'suitable' carrier.


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

The moby can seem overwhelming at first, but it's REALLY easy with a little practice. Just have him keep tying it around to get used to it for a bit. I can't think of a more forgiving learning carrier really.

A pouch sling really isn't going to be ideal with a newborn- a ring sling would be better and would have a much smaller risk to the baby- also, you will both be able to use it.


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

Tell your hubs that babies are chick magnets. And women LOVE to see a man wearing a baby. Seriously, best icebreaker ever. DH got more attention when he was wearing our daughter...

It's almost as hot to watch a man wear a baby as it is to watch him to the dishes...


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

My partner gladly wears our son, I don't even have to ask.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

My hubby has worn our children on occasion. He used my pouch sling (an adjustable one) twice when ds1 was itty-bitty. He has used the Ergo with ds1 maybe 6 times. DS2 has been worn by Daddy just once in my new Boba. I wish he would do so more often but these days he frequently takes ds1 while I handle ds2 and ds1 hasn't been worn by anyone in a quite a while.







(I don't think he would mind but wearing two at a time would be a bit tough on me.)


----------



## danner (Jan 27, 2009)

We both disliked the Moby but I resolved to get a SSC and once I settled on an Olives & Applesauce, my husband picked the pattern - koi! - and shocked me with his bright colorful choice. He wears our newborn every outing we go on. It's kind of a no brainer from a convenience pov, especially with a 3 year old.


----------



## Amanda Leigh (Jul 2, 2011)

He sure does, we have 3.5 mo twins so it's much easier for us each to wear a baby when we go out. We have two Ergos and love them!


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

We have a Mei Tai and we both wear her. Before she was born, we intended to have me use a wrap carrier and him use an Ergo. Well, our daughter needed a hip harness soon after she was born, and fitting her in the wrap carrier with that was a pain and a half. We bought the Mei Tai then, which was much easier to finagle, and have used it daily since. The wrap carrier languishes in a drawer... maybe I'll try it when it gets colder. He found a Kelty baby backpack at a yard sale and is just itching to use it, and is no longer interested in getting an Ergo. (Though we'll see how he likes it once she is big enough for it.) But we both love babywearing because this kid likes to be snuggled so much, and this way our hands are free.


----------



## KoalaBear (Apr 29, 2010)

My husband has worn both our daughters a bit. I bought a ring sling shortly after our first daughter was born, and the options at the store we found it were red silk (twice the price), black, or camo. I choose the camo sling, much to my husband's amusement, so he didn't mind wearing it either. It only fit him when our daughters were very little, as he's quite stocky (and a bit overweight) but several times when I left one of the babies with him, I would come home to find he had found the sling and put it on. Both our daughters liked being carried. We also have an Ergo carrier and he has worn that too, though it doesn't fit him as well because of his size (Ergo only comes in one size, I think, otherwise I'd buy him a second one, because I like my Ergo that much). Either time he's worn our daughters, though, it has been around the house or when we've been out on a hike. We did buy a big second-hand MEC carrier (the frame type) that he wears our older daughter in for longer hikes.


----------



## KoalaBear (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the pictures! Thanks for sharing! I'd have to dig to find my pictures of my hubby with my daughter...


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

KoalaBear, I know the Ergo has a waist extender belt that you can purchase. Maybe that would help your husband?


----------



## MissAnthrope (Jan 31, 2011)

My DH loves taking one of our 2 under 2 with him when he walks the three blocks to the grocery store. He used to use a woven wrap when the boys were tiny, but now that they're toddlers, he uses my homemade Himba (like a mei-tai) instead. He wore our preemie in the NICU, and he wears one of them when we go on walks or to the park. I don't think he loves it for the sake of wearing, but, like me, he understands the practical value of the practice. It's not that he loves to babywear, it's that strollers are stupid and toddlers are too heavy and wiggly to be carried in arms all the time.

Here are my two little guys and big guy at the zoo over the summer:


----------



## darbycrash (Jul 22, 2011)

The only ones who don't wear baby are the inlaws because they're too decrepit. Only my FIL can actually pick up our 4mo and b/c of back problems the baby is usually held against his stomach, not his chest. My momma wears him in the Mei Tai and so does the old man. Actually he does it almost every night to get baby to go to sleep. Now when I wear him in it, he falls asleep! I think momma and my huzbin like the mei tai cuz it's easier than the sakura bloom ring sling (I like it and tell them practice will make it easier but no...) and the Beco Butterfly II. I think a Gemini is in the works and I need drool pads, STAT.


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenrose*
> 
> Tell your hubs that babies are chick magnets. And women LOVE to see a man wearing a baby. Seriously, best icebreaker ever. DH got more attention when he was wearing our daughter...
> 
> It's almost as hot to watch a man wear a baby as it is to watch him to the dishes...


I think DH has noticed this, lol. I am pretty happy I have a dish washin baby wearin man.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I voted no, although my dh has worn our children very occasionally. He's just not really into it. He will carry them, give them piggy back rides, and let them ride on his shoulders sometimes when we're out and they are tired of walking.


----------



## sweetBBkendall (Oct 10, 2011)

He was actually the first one to wear her! Got a pic in her baby book


----------



## CincyVegMom (Oct 9, 2011)

My ex does not and never did, but my dad DOES! He is so cute. I loves the opportunity to get close to his grandchild. My mom does as well and volunteers when her feet and back do not hurt. But in all fairness, they are doing well at adjusting to our "alternative" lifestyle (I was raising in a traditional Southern household) since we moved in. I am impressed!


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

My DH has BW our children since DD (she's now 5) was tiny. It has helped him parent and bond. There have been so many times when it made the day pass so much more positively, such as when I had to work or go to a meeting or something. DH would pop our baby on him and she or he (whichever child he had on at the time) would fall asleep happily. Sometimes, if we're out on a hike or something, we both end up wearing one and everyone's happy!  I'm truly thankful that I have a DH who happily wears our littles.



This one is from yesterday with DS on his back. We were all out on a lovely hike. The weather was divine!


----------



## guatemama1 (Mar 10, 2011)

what a beautiful fall picture!!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

We were talking about the stroller we want to buy yesterday (it's a pretty big jogger and he thinks it's too big), and DH said he was ok with it, as long as I promised to get at least one non-girly carrier, and teach him how to use it and tie it and everything (said all in a really cute, embarassed voice). Aww, even when they're just talking about baby wearing, it's still attractive. lol.


----------



## Nedra (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep, not really at first as a newborn, because I think he was just nervous of hurting her somehow, but now he offers to wear her anytime we go anywhere. We have a size 6 wrap, it's actually unnecessarily long and I'm thinking of shortening it down a size.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes. Dh has worn each of our babies. He wears them more than I do once they reach a certain weight because I have chronic back pain.


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you! It was a beautiful day! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guatemama1*
> 
> what a beautiful fall picture!!


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momma-d*
> 
> My DH has BW our children since DD (she's now 5) was tiny. It has helped him parent and bond. There have been so many times when it made the day pass so much more positively, such as when I had to work or go to a meeting or something. DH would pop our baby on him and she or he (whichever child he had on at the time) would fall asleep happily. Sometimes, if we're out on a hike or something, we both end up wearing one and everyone's happy!  I'm truly thankful that I have a DH who happily wears our littles.
> 
> ...


What carrier is that? Definitely manly and looks to be good for a toddler.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Both my DP and I love baby- and toddler-wearing!


----------



## Psmythe (Aug 9, 2011)

DH is awkward with the Moby, but does fine with soft structured carriers like the Bjorn. He feels more confident using something that he can adjust with plastic buckles and can tell right away that everything is in the right place. We've been using our metal frame backpack a lot more now that DS is tall enough to kick Daddy in a sensitive place when he gets giggly if he's being worn on the front. I switched to the backpack as soon as the new baby bump appeared. DH doesn't like the backpack as much because he can't interact with him as easily, so he carries him loose more now. I like the look of some of those soft/wrap/tie style back carriers. Are they easy to put on by yourself or do you need a hand?


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

Mine did, it was over 12 years ago now for our first, but we both did.

It was important for us to each have our carriers, I am 5 ft. 4 and he is 6 ft 6in, so we needed different supplies or the kiddos hurt his back.

It was awesome, nothing is sexier than a man babywearing.


----------



## demetria (Dec 19, 2002)

Your avatar pic is so lovely. Just to let you know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momma-d*
> 
> My DH has BW our children since DD (she's now 5) was tiny. It has helped him parent and bond. There have been so many times when it made the day pass so much more positively, such as when I had to work or go to a meeting or something. DH would pop our baby on him and she or he (whichever child he had on at the time) would fall asleep happily. Sometimes, if we're out on a hike or something, we both end up wearing one and everyone's happy!  I'm truly thankful that I have a DH who happily wears our littles.
> 
> ...


----------



## mugglesmom (Jan 3, 2011)

My DH carries DS more than I do. DS squirms and roots when I wear him and he's prefectly happy when DH wears him. I'm hoping to learn some other carries that don't have my boobs right in his face. He uses the Ergo, I think he's intimidated by the wraps and slings.

I love all the pics!

Here's my man...



And here's how he reacts with me... I guess it's only fair, I carried for the first 9 months


----------



## IzzyTheTerrible (Sep 24, 2011)

My husband was DEAD SET against baby wearing... but after moans, and tears and frustrating cries of, "I can't get anything done!" I convinced him to try a wrap. He did it and liked it, but wasn't sold. He was too frustrated trying to get it on, and he wouldn't step outdoors without it.

We picked up a used soft structured carrier for $10 to try it out and he was sold. Now he cleans the whole house and walks the dogs all while wearing, he loves it. I have a sling as a while-we're-out backup, but he won't try that one. That's ok, he can keep the carrier. 

Also love the pics. The previous posters are right, it really is sexy.


----------



## a39470 (Mar 8, 2011)

my babies have their own babies now---their dad never wore anything like the ones on here (I really don't remembering them being around)My daughter's ex would take care of their daughter with certain people were around other than that he would only do things to quieten the her was if he was watching tv

My son carries whatever,feeds the baby(9 months) & her brother (his girlfriend has a now 4 year old from her 1st marriage),change diapers ,makes dinner when he's off and she's working -I could go on but you probably might think that I favor my son) His daddy helped more with his sister more than when he was born

I think a lot of these men coming up are taking more interest in their children.All dads care for their children ,don't get me wrong,but they have the few that goes back I guess , they felt they had a job ----sorry rambling on


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh, look what I found! The baby in there? Is me. Wedged in with towels so I wouldn't fall out the leg holes at 2 months old. That's my dad.



And here's my husband, with our daughter, Shiny.


----------



## Segolily (Nov 27, 2011)

My dh use to babywear but has had a wrenched shoulder and hurt back---he hasn't been able to wear the baby without a lot of pain


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demetria*
> 
> Your avatar pic is so lovely. Just to let you know.
> 
> Thanks! It's me and my sweet boy...


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
> 
> What carrier is that? Definitely manly and looks to be good for a toddler.


It's an Onya...it was my creation. I first sewed them myself, and now we are producing them! DH, SIL, Bro and I teamed up and we're now a family company. Pretty exciting, actually.  The carrier also works on a chair. My siggy has the link to our website if you're curious. Or you can PM me...


----------



## guatemama1 (Mar 10, 2011)

this is awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenrose*
> 
> Oh, look what I found! The baby in there? Is me. Wedged in with towels so I wouldn't fall out the leg holes at 2 months old. That's my dad.


----------



## MalloryBG (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes he does. He will wear a wrap if I wrap him but other than that he LOVES his ergo.


----------



## svea (Nov 3, 2011)

My husband (DH? I'm new here) wears the baby. I think he likes it -- we have a couple of strollers and he finds it easier than using them. We started with a Moby, tried out some SSCs and then ended up with a couple gender-neutral ring slings. We are both on board with the Attachment Parenting philosophy/approach, so that's part of it. Explaining the reasoning behind it and showing him the studies behind it (he's a scientist) helped with that. But babywearing also makes life easier -- maybe you could entice him with that aspect? AND it's damn sexy.

I have a whole section of Babywearing Papas on my Too Hot For Stroller blog, www.toohotforstroller.wordpress.com .


----------



## RoseisRose (Sep 16, 2011)

Ex would on occassion wear a baby, but he complained the entire time. DP, Apollo, is totally excited for the opportunity to wear a wee one once we have our own baby.


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

I agree with the posters who said it's sexy. I've never in my life seen as many adoring women as when I walked in NYC with my husband while he wore our newborn in a woven wrap. These days the Boba gets a lot more use because it's so much easier to take baby in/out (she's walking now).

While I was pregnant my DH and I went together to a babywearing class at the local CD/BW store. We both got to try on many different types of carriers and we picked one out together. He was reluctant to try a woven wrap at first because of the complexity of wrapping it, but after the class he was convinced that it was his preferred option because of the back/shoulder support. They also gave us great tips on safely wearing a newborn, which helped a lot in those early days.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Yup - DH has worn both our sons but only in the Ergo. He's one of like five bearded baby-wearing dads in our neighborhood! I do find it odd that he refuses to even attempt a back carry even though our 10-month-old is about 24 pounds but he says he doesn't like not being able to see our LO's face.


----------

